# Got a box of Ebiten PRL!!!!



## Antiquefloorman (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello all,
Well... I had four females berry up and I moved them into a Marimo Breeder Box. The last female female dropped and I have a lot of baby PRL. I am ecstatic. I will post pics later. Almost all of them are Hino no entry. They are growing and coloring up nicely. 
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Antiquefloorman (Nov 8, 2011)

Here is a pic. Don't laugh, cell phone picture. I would estimate there are 30+ in there.


----------



## Aqua_Man (Oct 21, 2012)

Awesome! PRL are the best!


----------



## rastoma (Sep 22, 2012)

Kind of new to ornamental shrimp. 

PRL?


----------



## Mountain Maker (Jan 10, 2013)

rastoma said:


> Kind of new to ornamental shrimp.
> 
> PRL?


Pure Red Line i.e. no golden genes -in a nut shell.


----------



## Bacon5 (Jul 24, 2011)

^ Exactly PRL have pure genes and do not have the golden genes to make them more white. The reason PRLs are more desirable is because when crs are mixed with goldens to make higher more "white" grades the white on the shrimp is no longer a solid white color but rather patchy goldish-white. PRL's have the nicest white and the nicest genes 

BEAUTIFUL SHRIMP!!!


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 27, 2012)

Awesome! Now then, what's a Marimo Breeder Box?


----------

